# Décalage de l'heure entre parallèls desktop Windows 11 et iMac



## jjgoudard (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous

Voila j'ai un iMac 27 sur lequel j'ai installé Windows 11 avec Parallels Desktops 17, l'heure de Windows 11 est complétement décalée par rapport a l'IMac qui lui est à l'heure exacte. Je synchronise a chaque fois mais rien y fait.

Merci pour votre aide.
Cordialement


----------



## jjgoudard (11 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
J'ai toujours e même probléme, il semblerait que je soit le seul puisque je n'ai aucunes réponses.
Merci quand même 
Bonne journée


----------



## Gérard_68 (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Le décollage est important?


----------



## chafpa (12 Novembre 2022)

jjgoudard a dit:


> J'ai toujours e même probléme, il semblerait que je soit le seul puisque je n'ai aucunes réponses.


Ben oui car je viens de lancer PD 17 et Win 11 et il était 22h05 sur les 2 OS.


----------



## Gérard_68 (12 Novembre 2022)

On voit l'heure où?
Chez moi, l'heure est affichée en haut à droite avec d'autres infos : date, Siri, wifi, recherche...


----------



## chafpa (12 Novembre 2022)

Sur Mac Monterey, comme toi.







Sur Win 11, tout en bas à droite.


----------



## Gérard_68 (12 Novembre 2022)

OK, je l'ai vu. Chez moi c'st à l'heure.


----------



## jjgoudard (22 Novembre 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le décollage est important?


ce n'est jamais le même pour windows, ce matin pour imac qui est toujours à l'heure il est 8h55 mais pour windows 11 il est 00h39
Merci
Bonne journée


Gérard_68 a dit:


> OK, je l'ai vu. Chez moi c'st à l'heure.


----------



## Gérard_68 (22 Novembre 2022)

C'est énorme.
Je viens de regarder Mac : 9h36, Win11 : 9h36


----------

